# Il nuovo enfant prodige tifa Milan, ma si accasa alla Roma.



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Settembre 2014)

E' notizia di qualche giorno fa che uno dei più fulgidi talenti del calcio europeo, per la sua classe d'età, ha deciso di sistemarsi nella capitale romana. Il suo nome è *Pietro Tomasselli*, classe 2004. Figlio di italiani emigrati in Belgio, fino a qualche mese fa giocava nelle giovanili dell'Anderlecht ma la società belga aveva deciso di non utilizzarlo mai nei tornei internazionali. Il padre, quindi, convinto che la motivazione fosse quella di non far notare il ragazzo ai maggiori club europei, ha iniziato a postare su internet numerosi video delle prodezze del figlio. Ed ha portato via il ragazzo dall'Anderlecht.

Si rimane davvero basiti per la proprietà di palleggio e la tecnica con la quale Pietro accarezza il pallone. Lui è un tifoso milanista, ma la Roma sembra aver convinto il padre. Da pochi giorni, infatti, il ragazzo si è trasferito a Trigoria dov'è diventato la mascotte della quadra. Tuttavia, fino al compimento dei 14 anni il ragazzo sarà libero di andare dove meglio crede. Infatti il primo contratto come "giovane di serie" può essere firmato al 14° anno di età (tra 4 anni). Tale contratto ha una durata annuale, e al termine della stessa il giovane di serie può decidere di andare in un'altra società. Il primo contratto da professionista, invece, si può stipulare a 16 anni ed ha la durata massima di 3 anni. 

Riuscirà la Roma a tenerselo stretto, o il piccolo Pietro cambierà ancora squadra? Lo scopriremo nei prossimi anni!

Video nel secondo post.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



l'hanno fatto vedere due volte a sport mediaset..veramente impressionante, ha una facilità di gioco che fa impallidire i coetanei..vergogna non avere neanche 10 euro per un ragazzino, perdipiù milanista


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> l'hanno fatto vedere due volte a sport mediaset..veramente impressionante, ha una facilità di gioco che fa impallidire i coetanei..vergogna non avere neanche 10 euro per un ragazzino, perdipiù milanista



vabbè dai, mica possiamo prenderli tutti noi... e comunque fino ai 16 anni possiamo prenderlo lo stesso come abbiamo fatto con *Mastour *e *Visin *(cresciuti da Reggiana e Inter, ma venuti a 14 anni al Milan)


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> vabbè dai, mica possiamo prenderli tutti noi... e comunque fino ai 16 anni possiamo prenderlo lo stesso come abbiamo fatto con *Mastour *e *Visin *(cresciuti da Reggiana e Inter, ma venuti a 14 anni al Milan)



è finchè non firmano il primo contratto da pro, vero?


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Settembre 2014)

Lo vidi già in giro su internet.. impressionante.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> è finchè non firmano il primo contratto da pro, vero?



si, come dico sopra a 14 anni si firma un primo contratto che ha valore annuale, mentre a 16 anni si firma il primo contratto da pro che ha valore triennale.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

allora, col Condor, è ancora tutto in ballo


----------



## DannySa (24 Settembre 2014)

Mi pare di aver letto che prima giocasse indoor quindi 'sti video sono stati girati quando aveva 6-7 anni? assurdo.
Se uno è un predestinato c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Dai, prendiamo e facciamolo giocare già ora


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mi pare di aver letto che prima giocasse indoor quindi 'sti video sono stati girati quando aveva 6-7 anni? assurdo.
> Se uno è un predestinato c'è poco da fare.



questi video che ho postato sono di quando aveva 9 anni. Ora ne ha 10. Ma sullo stesso canale ci sono anche video di quando aveva 5, 7 e 8 anni.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2014)

Resta il fatto che a quell'età per tantissimi motivi è praticamente impossibile o quasi prevedere la carriera di un bambino, fermo restando che si vede ha talento per questo sport


----------



## pennyhill (24 Settembre 2014)

Jean Chera






missing in action.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Settembre 2014)

Nikon "El Maestro" Jevtic






missing in action.


----------



## Penny.wise (25 Settembre 2014)

Magari non sarà mai un fenomeno, ma a quell'età quanto ci potremmo perdere a puntare su un ragazzino talentuoso?
Sono investimenti da fare, fin da quando sono bambini


----------



## 666psycho (25 Settembre 2014)

fenomenale!


----------



## diavolo (25 Settembre 2014)

Mi ricorda "el gato" Edgardo Obregon del Milan


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda "el gato" Edgardo Obregon del Milan



Che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Settembre 2014)

Per me questi video di presunti enfants prodige lasciano il tempo che trovano. Ne è pieno il Mondo di ragazzini che da piccoli sono spanne sopra i pari età ma che poi, vuoi per sfortuna, per infortuni, scelte sbagliate o altro, finiscono per deludere le aspettative.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nikon "El Maestro" Jevtic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ecco, appunto.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Settembre 2014)

Una quindicina di fa, dal TG5, vidi un servizio su di un bambino prodigio in grado di tirare punizioni e metterle esattamente dove volesse. Se non erro, si trattava di un ragazzino campano che andò a giocare nelle giovanili del Torino. Qualcuno ricorda il nome?


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Una quindicina di fa, dal TG5, vidi un servizio su di un bambino prodigio in grado di tirare punizioni e metterle esattamente dove volesse. Se non erro, si trattava di un ragazzino campano che andò a giocare nelle giovanili del Torino. Qualcuno ricorda il nome?



Sarno, mi pare giochi ancora nella Reggina.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Settembre 2014)

Benissimo, ricordavo Sarno ma mi veniva in mente Raffaele di nome, invece si chiama Vincenzo ed attualmente gioca al Foggia. Alla fine sta facendo una carriera tutto sommato discreta, ma all'inizio sembrava dovesse spalare le montagne.


----------



## diavolo (25 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che fine ha fatto?



Credo che giochi ancora nel nostro settore giovanile,è un 1999.


----------



## accadde_domani (29 Settembre 2014)

Il settore giovanile della Roma è uno dei più organizzati e professionali d'Italia, forse d'Europa. Ogni anno non si contano i trofei e i riconoscimenti. Difficile che i genitori di Tomaselli decidano di cambiare aria una volta che il figlio si è stabilito a Trigoria.


----------

